# Female Central Bearded Dragon doing pushups?



## Skitzmixer (Dec 14, 2011)

So i was watching my female today and she was doing pushups, but while she was doing them she was moving her body/head around in a circle, it was quite interesting to watch. 
I thought she might be flirting with the male thats in the tank on the other side of the room as he was bouncing his head up and down like crazy.

Has anyone else seen there female do something strange when flirting? (assuming what shes doing is flirting)


Skitz.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 14, 2011)

roles have reversed in my household now.....for a couple months my male was all black beard and running around trying to hump everything and spread his seed (as you do), while my female would just hide away and try not to be noticed. now it's the male in hiding and the females has been sporting a big black beard these last few days, and stealing all the good basking spots.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah, all my girls do it, i do think its flirting, but they still bolt if the male actually comes near them, lol,..teases!!

its accompanied by a whole lot of come hither arm waving,......and really cute,.... while the boys go crazy and bash their heads on the glass,...not so cute,...


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 14, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> yeah, all my girls do it, i do think its flirting, but they still bolt if the male actually comes near them, lol,..teases!!
> 
> its accompanied by a whole lot of come hither arm waving,......and really cute,.... while the boys go crazy and bash their heads on the glass,...not so cute,...



sounds like a saturday night out with my mates, haha


----------



## NightsMistress (Dec 14, 2011)

Cant wait to see this with my own. Its gotta be pretty funny to watch 
Women these days ^-^


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 15, 2011)

Cynder said:


> Cant wait to see this with my own. Its gotta be pretty funny to watch
> Women these days ^-^



haha it really is quite funny.. i love it when the male starts head bobbing like crazy.. its like he's listening to death metal. I'd love to put a wig on him with long hair and try and get him to 'rock out'...


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 15, 2011)

Skitzmixer said:


> haha it really is quite funny.. i love it when the male starts head bobbing like crazy.. its like he's listening to death metal. I'd love to put a wig on him with long hair and try and get him to 'rock out'...



he would also need a dart hangin out the corner of his mouth and be called bazza or dazza at least


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 15, 2011)

so was just thinking, while watching my female with her big black beard, doin lots of head bobs and chasin my male around the lounge room floor.....could it be rather than flirting, some kind of territorial dominance , as hatchies are all popping out around now, is the female actually trying to tell the males to get away, as in the wild the big males would love to chow down on little hatchy's , so the female might be trying to push the males out of her hood so the little ones get a chance at survival ??????


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 15, 2011)

the headbobbing/black bearding youre seeing Maddog is definately asserting dominance, ive had girls do it, and mount each other just like a boy would,...till one slinks off,...then come back and try and fight the winner again,...thats till the hierachy is sorted, then it doesnt happen anymore till a new one gets introduced.

the flirting is a cute gentle little nodding action, absolutely nothing like the crazy big bobs.

....as for protecting her young, i think she'd be most likely to eat them tooo!!
mmmmm, young,......!!


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah, i know she would definately eat her young, when i clean cages out the hatchies go in a little glass tank in the big enclosure, and mum will headbutt the glass trying to get to them.....just figured there's gotta be some kind of reason the dominance act swaps around so drastically before and after mating season


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 16, 2011)

my female got a bit shirty with me last night, first time she's ever played up. I'll see how she is today though, im sure its just because she's shedding. My males seem to get a bit cranky when thats happening.


----------

